# ATV Salt Spreader



## gmlcinc (Aug 3, 2005)

Looking to buy one and not sure which brand to go with. Was looking at swisher then read that you can't adjust them from your seat. Right now on ebay there is Buyers 100lbs for $175 or a Earthway M30 100lbs for $275. Those are just two I saw. I'm up for any brand that's quality, will last, and can be controlled from seat. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

They have a 15 gallon spreader for ATVs in the Northern Tool and Equipment magazine for $219.99 and 12.5 gallon for $199.99.


----------



## gmlcinc (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks, but I already saw what they had earlier. I found better prices on ebay, plus I can get an extra 10% off right now with their promo. I'm looking for some feedback on what brands holdup and work good.


----------

